# Body Kits



## Race King (Sep 9, 2007)

are there any body kits that have been made for the new sentra?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

No kits yet. Only stillen front chin lip and a rear upper spoiler


----------



## pinoytreat (Apr 27, 2008)

is there ne cold intake for the new 2008 sentra 2.0 s???


----------



## LucinoSR20 (Aug 30, 2005)

whats with people and body kits... That shit is so stupid. Spend your money on USEFUL mods. Not rice. Rice bad. Go fast GOOD.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

well some people have other preferences. myself, i prefer to have both


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe there is a cold air intake available for your car already.


----------

